# Antec Nine Hundred



## techbuzz (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, it's time to start working on my rig again. Does anyone have any good cable management tips when working with the Antec 900 case? This has go to be the worse case to manage cables in.


----------



## d44ve (Sep 14, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Well, it's time to start working on my rig again. Does anyone have any good cable management tips when working with the Antec 900 case? This has go to be the worse case to manage cables in.




What I ended up doing is inverting the PSU so that the wires are coming out toward the back of the computer (by the motherboard try). Then running the wires directly up and behind the motherboard. 

Also, for the Molex & SATA power connectors.... I ran them behind the MB and then out halfway up the MB. This way they came out right where my drives were.

If your wires are to thick, you can get creative with a dremal.....  I had to do this too. I cut out a hole right next to the PSU and ran the wires behind the MB try. BEFORE you do that, make sure the cables are long enough to reach their final destination, or else you just cut holes in the try for no reason.

The 900 is a great case... but whoever thought of putting the PSU on the bottom was an idiot..... or at least didnt care about cable managment!

Good luck.


----------



## AddSub (Sep 28, 2007)

Antec's mantra: Weird for the sake of "look at that!" factor. 

For cable management I recommend zip ties. Lots and lots of zip ties. Same advice goes for any case really. I have 4 case fans and 8 thermal probes including plenty of power cabling. Almost an hour of fiddling and about 300 zip ties later (and some inventive wire placement) you can barely notice any wires in my primary machine.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Oct 7, 2007)

You can also buy velcro straps for ease of adjustment, which work very effectively aswell. I've used them in my main rig along with zip ties, and its worked perfectly.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 7, 2007)

good tip from d44ve about inverting the psu 

my advice: DREMMEL and patience/planning.

excellent case just needs a little TLC.


----------



## lcjones (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I’m new here, I came accros this post when I was googling for Antec Nine Hundred. I’m about to embark on my first build, and I’ve had this case recommended to me as being easy to work with. 

Now I’m getting a bit discouraged reading about its poor cable managing capabilities.

Could you tell me how big a difference it will make temperature wise if the cables clutter a bit? I don’t case if the computer looks messy, as long as it doesn’t get overly hot. (Sorry if it sounds sacrilegious.) 

Btw., I’m getting a Q6600 CPU, but I won’t overclock it. 

Cheers


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Oct 10, 2007)

I have this case and I LOVE IT.  I build computers often and this is one of my favorite cases I have ever used.  I do not have to worry about temps at all.  I a PC for friend and with the 900, a thermalright ultra-90 and a Q6600 overclocked to 3.4GHz his idle and load temps where barely above my watercooling.  If you get an extra 120 for the side it does a great job of keeping your video card temps down as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2007)

i love my 900!!! check my system specs and you'll see, i stuffed it to the max! (other than hard drives, that comes next) as far as cable management... it WAS tough to get everthing situated with my enermax galaxy and 2 8800 ultras. all of the cables BARELY fit under the back section of the cards. ANTEC should have left an opening so you could hid some of the cables behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## lcjones (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. 

Are you saying that if I manage to get all the cables in place (and maybe apply a few zip ties), I should be okay temp. wise when not oc'ing, even though the cables may look a bit of a mess?

Btw., you can see the other parts I'm getting here (Apart from the P182 case, obviously.  I will go with the 620HX PSU .)

Anyway, overall do you agree that the Nine Hundred is a good choice for a first build? (When the builder is a highly clueless noob.)? 

Cheers.


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Oct 10, 2007)

If you try at all to manage your cables, temps should be no problem.  Even if you do a crappy job, you most likely will still have no problems.  This thing moves a ton of air.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, it moves A LOT of air!!! i suggest you put the intake fans on medium and the exhaust on medium of high, depending on how quiet you want it to be. as for the big 220mm fan up top.... i run it on high and you cant even tell it's there other than the huge amount of air coming out of the top of the case.

good luck


----------



## lcjones (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

